# Norton is a resource hog



## dmacp (Feb 13, 2005)

I have heard rumors that Norton Anti Virus is a resource hog. When I see all the services running that are connected to Norton, I begin to believe it. Exactly which of these services are required? Can I stop some of them or is it really this spread out? 

Thanks, 

DMacP


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

AVG > norton


----------



## dmacp (Feb 13, 2005)

*What?*

Dear PurpleSky, 

What? 

DMacP


----------



## Vikesrock8411 (Jun 11, 2005)

He is basicly telling you that this forum already has a sticky on the crapiness of Norton and he prefers AVG Free. Most analysts around this forum will probably refer you to this program as well as Avast! for freeware virus protection. These provide adaquite protection but if you feel better paying for a subscription there are plenty of good ones and other analysts can probably help you more there than I can.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Just try to uninstall Norton and you will probably get some answers to your questions.

Trend Micro and Nod32 both have good reputations, if you want to pay. On the other hand, you could just send a donation to any of the free services.


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

DMacP:

To answer your question.....yes and no. Once you start removing some of Nortons services (and there are many) you are basically handicapping the program and Norton will complain about them being missing. It is indeed a resource hog and is sometimes a nightmare to remove.

I would suggest you either remove Norton and use another antivirus or leave the services alone...as removing some may cause Norton to malfunction and not function correctly.


----------

